# Loose Stool



## KayasDad77 (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi everyone,
For the last 4-5 months our girl has had loose stool on and off. She started on Taste of the Wild and after a while had continuous diarrhea so we switched her to Orijen which didn’t work either. We then tried Acana limited ingredient and Zignature limited ingredient, none of which helped. We then switched to prescription Hill’s z/d diet and that worked. However, it’s $100 a bag and does not contain the best ingredients. She tested negative for EPI which we thought might have been the cause. We’ve also eliminated all treats and only give her the kibble. Has anyone had this issue with their shepherd and if so are there any foods you’ve been successful with? Thanks!


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

You have tried some high quality foods that are known to give issues to alot of puppies. I fed mine 20 pieces of orijen and he had the runs for a day. Try Fromm LBP. To me, its too soon to move to adult food. But, I would recommend Dr. Tim's products (I use momentum...very high calorie and quality). Best option would be to go to raw if you can.


----------



## fionapup (Mar 22, 2018)

I also had a similar experience with both recent GSD puppies I raised in that high quality foods with high protein (like Acana, Sportdog) gave them lots of loose, big stool and many poops a day, and they stay pretty skinny and don't seem to gain enough weight even eating 5 cups a day. I switched to Proplan 30/20, 4 cups a day when my pup was around 12 weeks old, and it has been working great. My last puppy switched to Premium Edge Puppy and that also worked for her. She now eats 5 cups a day at 5 months old.

I know a lot of sport dogs are doing super well on Proplan and people swear by it, despite not showing the highest quality ingredients, the dogs are active with shiny coats. Not sure why!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

did you have anti biotic treatment prior to the last 4 to 5 months.

how old is this dog?

have you checked for giardia or coccidia , intestinal parasites , including whip worm


----------



## KayasDad77 (Dec 15, 2017)

eddie1976E said:


> You have tried some high quality foods that are known to give issues to alot of puppies. I fed mine 20 pieces of orijen and he had the runs for a day. Try Fromm LBP. To me, its too soon to move to adult food. But, I would recommend Dr. Tim's products (I use momentum...very high calorie and quality). Best option would be to go to raw if you can.


Thanks for the tip. I will check out these foods. I guess there’s something in all these foods that doesn’t agree with her.


----------



## KayasDad77 (Dec 15, 2017)

fionapup said:


> I also had a similar experience with both recent GSD puppies I raised in that high quality foods with high protein (like Acana, Sportdog) gave them lots of loose, big stool and many poops a day, and they stay pretty skinny and don't seem to gain enough weight even eating 5 cups a day. I switched to Proplan 30/20, 4 cups a day when my pup was around 12 weeks old, and it has been working great. My last puppy switched to Premium Edge Puppy and that also worked for her. She now eats 5 cups a day at 5 months old.
> 
> I know a lot of sport dogs are doing super well on Proplan and people swear by it, despite not showing the highest quality ingredients, the dogs are active with shiny coats. Not sure why!


Good to know I’m not the only one. You’ve described the exact issue I’m having with my pup. I didn’t think to try ProPlan but I will look into this as well. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## KayasDad77 (Dec 15, 2017)

carmspack said:


> did you have anti biotic treatment prior to the last 4 to 5 months.
> 
> how old is this dog?
> 
> have you checked for giardia or coccidia , intestinal parasites , including whip worm


No antiobiotics. She just turned 1 year. We have checked for all the things you’ve mentioned and she’s negative on all.


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

My pup started on Alpha. We thought the issue was giardia. Well, ended up ridding the giardia and she still had issues. Vet gave us some Hills Science Diet, and she got better. Made switches. Costco brand didn't work. Royal Canin GSD worked. After 2 bags, we've switched to Sam's Club kibble brand and she's still doing fine paired with Pedigree wet and has been healthy firm ever since. Only time she gets runny is sometimes after hard play, but then back to good firm


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

I would be if I hadn't switched to raw. Anything chicken his systems goes wacky. Whole batch of bone broth with two chicken feet sigh....wasted. Once thru an elimination diet I tried a balance of raw and high quality kibble at first it seemed ok....so I'm back to 100% raw diet. Maybe an allergy test is in order?


----------



## andywhite (Dec 18, 2017)

Had the same problem with my puppy for many weeks. Tried different kibble, didn't work.

All solved once I switched her on raw.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Apex1 said:


> Maybe an allergy test is in order?



Finally! Dr. Dodds NutriScan is "Peer Reviewed"!!!

*NutriScan AHVMA Peer Reviewed: Food Sensitivity and Intolerance Testing* 
https://gallery.mailchimp.com/65fe70..._Volume_49.pdf

Conclusion
By looking at secretory immune responses to specific food 
antigens, detected as salivary antibodies to IgA and IgM in 
humans and with the current saliva-based testing in dogs, 
a direct correlation between results and clinical allergenic 
reactivity to foods can be demonstrated (1–3, 14, 35)


*The definitive peer reviewed Scientific Review and Study about the effectiveness of our NutriScan food intolerance test.**

DIAGNOSIS OF CANINE FOOD SENSITIVITY AND INTOLERANCE USING SALIVA: REPORT OF OUTCOMES*
AHVMA Journal -Volume 49 Winter 2017. 
.
https://gallery.mailchimp.com/65fe703d8ce705ddce0e30120/files/8e49143a-c983-43a1-a795-8271fcc3fd0c/AHVMA_Winter_2017._2018_Volume_49.pdf

Frequently Asked Questions about NutriScan


*Nutriscan* is the only clinically predictable diagnostic test for dogs, cats and horses to identify the commonly seen food intolerance's and sensitivities in saliva. It is not a test for the rarely seen true allergies to foods. This test measures both IgA (secretory immunity) and IgM (primary immune response) antibodies to 24 selected foods in the saliva of dogs and cats, and 22 selected foods in the saliva of horses. High antibody levels indicate that the animal has a food sensitivity and intolerance to that food or foods. Food intolerance or sensitivity is actually quite common whereas food allergy is rare. In fact, food intolerance is the third most common sensitivity condition in dogs and often can be _easily remedied with a change in diet.
_Cost $289.00 to order NutriScan Test Kit - : Order NutriScan


From HemoPet site: 
*Insurance? *Depending on your policy, most pet insurance companies cover not only routine checkups, but also emergency care, prescriptions, treatment and *diagnostic testing such as NutriScan*. Please check with your insurance provider or seek out health insurance for your companion pet. 
NutriScan Food Sensitivity and Intolerance Test for Cats and Dogs


Moms


----------

